# What is Sucanat?



## cooking4my<3 (Dec 13, 2005)

I am trying to make a strawberry rhubarb pie and I found this recipe on the internet.  I don't know what succanant is.  Is it some kind of sugar substitute?  Is it more healthy for you?  Because I really dont like sugar that much and would appreciate a substitute.  Have and ideas?
from the recipe... 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] 1 cup plus 2 teaspoons sugar or succanat
Thanks
[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 13, 2005)

Probably you couldn't find the info because the correct spelling is "*sucanat*" with *only one C*. It is a natural substitute to brown sugar or molasses, from what I have read. I found a few links to infos about this product...

http://www.healthrecipes.com/health_sucanat.htm
http://www.creatingheaven.net/eeproducts/eesfc/converting.html (see "about converting sugar")
http://www.wholesomesweeteners.com/chefcorner.html

I had personally never heard of it but now I saw some info, seems like an interesting item to try!!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2005)

It looks like it's unrefined cane sugar.


----------

